# Fortis B42 GMT with cream dial



## Aufa (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi all. I plan to buy one real watch. I am really considering Fortis. I like the look (not so bling-bling and tough look), the quality of high grade ETA movement and not-so-expensive price (for the quality). 

Recently I saw one Fortis B42 GMT. It has a rather black(blue) bezel with cream dial on one store here. It has saphire glass both front and back. 

I have seen Fortis B42 GMT with white dial on this forum and on FORTIS books. Yet, no version with cream dial. 

Does it mean that this cream dial version is old version of B42 GMT? If so, could somebody please tell me the average price for NIB version of this GMT with cream dial (with the SS bracelet)? 

Thanks all 

Thx


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, there are some!
Mine is not a GMT, so I don't know if they make it in that model, but Fortis have made a lot of different colors/designs.
Look around - also check Ebay.


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

Aufa said:


> Recently I saw one Fortis B42 GMT. It has a rather black(blue) bezel with cream dial on one store here. It has saphire glass both front and back.
> 
> I have seen Fortis B42 GMT with white dial on this forum and on FORTIS books. Yet, no version with cream dial.


The "white" dial on the B-42 Flieger and the B-42 Diver is actually a slight "cream" tone and (thus also rather hard to photograph). The B-42 Flieger shots of slb above do show the warm tone rather well. Fortis does call this color "white opaline dial". There may also have been slight tone changes in different dial print runs.

A B-42 GMT with "white" or "cream" dial *and* a rotating bezel (black or blue) can only be one of these 2 models - both do have the display back:

B-42 "Diver" Chronograph GMT 643.10.12








(catalog scan - this model is discontinued)
The B-42 "Diver" Chrono GMT came only with
the blue bezel as above - but the "normal"
non-GMT chrono in it's newest version has a
black bezel.

or the

B-42 "Diver" GMT 3 Timezones 650.10.12:

(my shot)
Note the slightly warmer tone of the dial
in comparison to the date wheel.
This watch does come only with the black bezel.
​


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

*Forgot one (rare) model...*

As for a B-42 with "cream" dial, GMT and blue bezel - sorry, I nearly forgot about the (very) limited edition B-42 Diver Chronograph GMT C.O.S.C. (ref. 651.10.12).

2 pictures by 2 happy fellow forums who own this gorgeous watch below:









(Photo by dogdoc97)









(Photo by Jerome aka DGMarnier)


----------



## Aufa (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Forgot one (rare) model...*



cnmark said:


> As for a B-42 with "cream" dial, GMT and blue bezel - sorry, I nearly forgot about the (very) limited edition B-42 Diver Chronograph GMT C.O.S.C. (ref. 651.10.12).
> 
> 2 pictures by 2 happy fellow forums who own this gorgeous watch below:
> 
> ...


cnmark. Thx for all the info. It is indeed rather cream colour. This Fortis is really nice.

Yet, I am just wondering, it seems that Fortis price is quite expensive currently. It could cost around USD 1500/EUR 1300 (MSRP) for brand new B42 Marinemaster day and date with bracelet. It is even more expensive for GMT version and for chrono and alarm version. It seems that It is quite the same price range with Omega

Just wonders whether Fortis can be put the same level in terms of quality and the movement it used with Omega?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Forgot one (rare) model...*



Aufa said:


> cnmark. Thx for all the info. It is indeed rather cream colour. This Fortis is really nice.
> 
> Yet, I am just wondering, it seems that Fortis price is quite expensive currently. It could cost around USD 1500/EUR 1300 (MSRP) for brand new B42 Marinemaster day and date with bracelet. It is even more expensive for GMT version and for chrono and alarm version. It seems that It is quite the same price range with Omega
> 
> ...


I was just at a local jeweler in Maryland checking out some watches. One of those watches was an Omega PO (non-chrono). MSR price....started with a '3'. Fortis, in my mind, is still quite reasonably priced.


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Forgot one (rare) model...*



J.D. said:


> I was just at a local jeweler in Maryland checking out some watches. One of those watches was an Omega PO (non-chrono). MSR price....started with a '3'. Fortis, in my mind, is still quite reasonably priced.


I have my eyes on the Omega "Apollo 11" 40th anniversary model - way too expensive at this point, but a beautiful watch.


----------



## Aufa (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Forgot one (rare) model...*



J.D. said:


> I was just at a local jeweler in Maryland checking out some watches. One of those watches was an Omega PO (non-chrono). MSR price....started with a '3'. Fortis, in my mind, is still quite reasonably priced.


Hmm.. Oke. So, it is my mistake then . Thx for the info


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Forgot one (rare) model...*



Aufa said:


> Hmm.. Oke. So, it is my mistake then . Thx for the info


I'd also add that Fortis seems very "discountable", that is, every enquiry I've made about the watches I'm interested in have resulted in at least a US$500 discount and more often than not even more. One AD was prepared to price match a brand new B-42 Stratoliner at US$2770, down from over US$4000. I also managed to grab the new Mars LE for under US$2000 shipped to Australia from the same AD.:think:

Finally I managed to grab a white dialled B-42 Diver day/date on leather for US$680 from an online retailer I found through this forum.

It pays to push for those sorts discounts.


----------



## FinHurja (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Forgot one (rare) model...*



Satansfist said:


> Finally I managed to grab a white dialled B-42 Diver day/date on leather for US$680 from an online retailer I found through this forum.


Satansfist, could you tell who this retailer is? I'm looking forward to get my 2nd Fortis and the prize you mention for B-42 diver is very interesting.


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: Forgot one (rare) model...*



FinHurja said:


> Satansfist, could you tell who this retailer is? I'm looking forward to get my 2nd Fortis and the prize you mention for B-42 diver is very interesting.


Search for "Zeetan" on this site and you should find something...not sure I can post a link to his website.


----------



## FinHurja (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Forgot one (rare) model...*



Satansfist said:


> Search for "Zeetan" on this site and you should find something...not sure I can post a link to his website.


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------

